# Where to go for long weekend with hubby and 2 kids?



## vacationlover2 (Nov 14, 2010)

I have two free nights at a Marriott hotel that expire in April.  I'd like to go somewhere, probably in January.  Does anyone have a suggestion for a fun place to go?  I live in South Jersey and wouldn't want to drive more than 3 hours or so.

Thanks!


----------



## Conan (Nov 14, 2010)

Smithsonian Museums, Washington D.C. 
http://www.si.edu/museums/


----------



## wackymother (Nov 15, 2010)

How about Baltimore? The aquarium is great and they have a lot of attractions at the Inner Harbor, plus several Marriotts right there. Also, if your kids are young (up to 10 or 12), Port Discovery is the best children's museum ever!


----------



## Big Matt (Nov 15, 2010)

I love Baltimore, but it is dead in the winter.  There is a good science museum on the other end of the harbor from the Aquarium.  

I'd go with DC also.  DC has much more to do and if the weather is a little iffy, you can always take the metro.  There is a good Residence Inn three blocks from Air and Space and two blocks from a metro stop.


----------



## vacationlover2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Big Matt,

What's the name of that Residence Inn?


----------



## Big Matt (Nov 16, 2010)

The one I was referring to is the one titled DC/Capitol Hill.  

There are three others that are very, very nice and in good areas right on the metro line:

Residence Inn Arlington Pentagon City
Residence Inn Arlington Courthouse
Residence Inn Alexandria Old Town


----------



## jl2010 (Nov 16, 2010)

Personally I would go to NYC all decked out for Christmas.  I would take in a few Broadway shows, get some amazing deli at Katz, good bagels and incredible pizza. There are also a ton of museums. I have been meaning to visit the Tenement museum in particular (gangs of NY era).

You'll also probably laugh, but I would certainly get Pee Wee's Playhouse tickets (Pee Wee Herman). It's getting A- reviews on Broadway and is playing through early January.  Let me say, that I am 35 years old, so that's my childhood on stage

Ooh can't forget Evil Dead the Musical as well..haha.

There are a bunch of discounted Broadway and live show tix available at theatermania.com or broadwaybox.com.  That's how we generally book things.


----------



## jme (Nov 16, 2010)

We did two years of going to NYC the week before Christmas, and it was nothing short of magical. NYC is so much fun this time of year.  As corny as it may sound, the kids would love Madame Tussaud's Wax Museum. They keep up to date with the kids' idols, such as the music icons of today.  Really fun. 

Also the broadway play Wicked is fantastic, and shopping at Macy's is wonderful. Central Park is always breathtaking.


----------



## yumdrey (Nov 16, 2010)

NYC or Washington D.C
NYC is fun and lively and D.C has many museums for kids, you need several days to see all of them. 
You can stop by Baltimore and eat famous blue crab on the way home


----------



## jl2010 (Nov 16, 2010)

I will add, that if you do go to NYC..you could stay at the Marriott Marquis right smack dab in the center of Times Square  Enjoy.


----------



## vacationlover2 (Nov 16, 2010)

I wish I could go to New York City, but I have free nights for category 4 and 5.  There are no category 4 or 5 hotels in the city.


----------



## janej (Nov 16, 2010)

Category 5 is pretty good in DC.  Check and see if you can still get a room for the cherry blossom festival in the spring.


----------



## vacationlover2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Jane,

Which events do you suggest for the Cherry Blossom Festival?  I see the weekend of the 2nd has a family night and fireworks.  The following weekend has the parade.


----------



## janej (Nov 16, 2010)

I'd go for the first weekend just based on the peak blossom history.  It is usually over the peak by the second weekend of April.  

Also check out the Marriott Wardman Park.

I just thought of another good time.  Depend on the age of your kids, the white house Easter egg roll is nice and free.  It is very hard to get tickets though.  We tried for three years and finally got our kids there once.  They still remember it.


----------



## chriskre (Nov 16, 2010)

I stayed at the Residence Inn on Vermont Ave.  
I used my Marriott Rewards points.
It's a category 4.

They have a nice breakfast and light dinner and valet parking.

I thought it was great value for the points.

Close to everything and in a decent neighborhood.


----------



## Big Matt (Nov 16, 2010)

chriskre reminded me about parking.

Be very careful booking your "free" nights in DC.  Parking can be up to $30 per night.


----------



## jl2010 (Nov 16, 2010)

If thats true, that is super cheap parking for a major city ...go.  Boston and NY are much more.


----------



## Big Matt (Nov 17, 2010)

It can go up to $40 per night for valet, but you can find real good/safe options in garages for as little as $12 per night if you want to tote your bags up to the hotels.

The other thing about DC is that it is really empty on weekends during off season periods.  It is the best time to go visit if you are prepared for the cold/wet weather.



jl2010 said:


> If thats true, that is super cheap parking for a major city ...go.  Boston and NY are much more.


----------



## liborn2 (Nov 19, 2010)

Don't know the ages of your children..but the President Week in Feb. Newport has its Newport Winter Festival and it has activities for all ages..
the website has not yet been updated for 2011, but you can check out the 2010 for an idea of what they offer..
I have gone to this Festival for 5 of the past 6 years..we love having so many inexpensive activities to do with the kids or adults..
plus..Newport has a Marriott in town..not sure if your points would be valid...

http://www.newportevents.com/winterfest/


----------



## jl2010 (Nov 19, 2010)

Big Matt said:


> It can go up to $40 per night for valet, but you can find real good/safe options in garages for as little as $12 per night if you want to tote your bags up to the hotels.
> 
> The other thing about DC is that it is really empty on weekends during off season periods.  It is the best time to go visit if you are prepared for the cold/wet weather.



Ive paid $36 in public parking for 3.5 hours in Boston during mid week. It's cheap!


----------



## wackymother (Nov 19, 2010)

liborn2 said:


> Don't know the ages of your children..but the President Week in Feb. Newport has its Newport Winter Festival and it has activities for all ages..
> the website has not yet been updated for 2011, but you can check out the 2010 for an idea of what they offer..
> I have gone to this Festival for 5 of the past 6 years..we love having so many inexpensive activities to do with the kids or adults..
> plus..Newport has a Marriott in town..not sure if your points would be valid...
> ...



Alas, Newport is far from South Jersey, more than three hours. Probably more like five hours, depending on where in South Jersey.


----------

